# Is this a loose bushing on the steering rod?



## HickBoy (Aug 5, 2018)

Sorry if I am not describing this correctly as I am new to the classic car world. I have been inspecting my recently purchase 1965 GTO to find anything that appears out of whack.
Am I correctly seeing this bushing loose on the steering rod? I was able to push it back and up against the housing but I believe it should have not been hanging out as shown in my pictures.

Could someone tell me what part this is and if I should be replacing anything or is pushing it back into the groove appropriate? I assumed the large gap is not supposed to be there.
NOTE: Please let me know if a video or better pictures would help.

Thank You...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That's the collar for the lower steering column bearing. If the shaft is not loose, the bearing is probably ok. Loosen the bolt on the pinch clamp, and slide the clamp and the collar up the column to the housing and re-tighten the clamp. If your steering wheel isn't sloppy or loose, you're good to go. If still sloppy, time for a new lower column bearing. (no fun)


----------



## HickBoy (Aug 5, 2018)

geeteeohguy said:


> Loosen the bolt on the pinch clamp, and slide the clamp and the collar up the column to the housing and re-tighten the clamp.


Thanks for the advice as moving the collar up did indeed remove about 2cm of movement in the steering shaft (vertically). It created some squeaking when turning the wheel but some WD40 seemed to fix that.
I think I am still missing a part though it's hard to tell. From the 1965 Tempest shop manual it shows a blow-up of the steering column (not 100% sure its the same one I have) and I appear to be missing a spring (or it's so worn that it's compressed) which I assume holds the collar in place.

Screenshot attached. Any suggestions on fixing or should I consider a new column?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The spring is supposed to be there. Also, some of the parts are plastic, and may have come apart and fallen out on your column. You can likely find the parts you need used online or on this or other forums. You may also be able to find a nice replacement column, although it won't be new!


----------

